# Bully sticks



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley loves bully sticks and can go through a 6 inch stick in a day. I'm just wondering, are bully sticks ok for a dog to chew on. I watch and make sure he doesn't swallow the end piece (although yesterday one disappeared somehow). 

If not bully sticks what else. I used to give him himalayan chews but he goes through them so quickly now and they are expensive (>$8 per chew).


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

My two like them, and when I find a smaller piece I just toss it. Target now carries bully sticks and bully braids made in the USA for $5 a pack. I was giving them flossies, but it seems they're really thin and flimsy now. I bought Antlerz for Pixie and she was not impressed, and sweet potatoes give her UTI's.
I just know Mig has swallowed a piece before, but all ended well, no pun intended!....


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There are those who think bullies are great and those who think they are terrible for our dogs, Mine love them but are watched when they have them to make sure no chunks are bitten off, so far so good, I keep them for special occasions, not daily. The ones I buy locally come from my state


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I have really wondered about these. Charley loves them but I feel suspicious about them. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie gets a bully stick maybe once a month, once every other month.. they are GONE very fast and we hate the smell, even the 'no smell' moo ones stink!
I have yet to try himilayan chews, she does have 2 antlerz, one real antler from our neighbor who hunts and one of the cut in 1/2 ones from the store.... she chews on those when she really needs to gnaw on something. thankfully she isn't a huge chewer, never has been.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

once a month. gee, Charley needs something all the time. I can really sense his restlessness when he doesn't have something else to chew on. I'd like to find some options to bully sticks? Something he can chew on but not ingest.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you tried hooves? Timmy likes them and I stick one of his squeaky balls inside so he works on trying to get it out for a while. I have also given him beef knuckles. I'm running low on these but he also like Yaky Puffs. Have you heard of them? They are made by the Himalayan Chew company and they remind me of rice cakes. I can only find them at one store and I'm not up that way too much so I need to go soon and stock up. I give Timmy one of these types of treats nightly after I feed my cats, he's learned if he stays quiet and well behaved he'll get something, it also gives me a chance to sit for a while he chews away.


----------



## hava_havaneselove (Jul 19, 2012)

*Bully Sticks and other yummy treats*



jabojenny said:


> I'm running low on these but he also like Yaky Puffs. Have you heard of them?


My pup loves Yaky Puffs too. I buy them in bulk at bestbullysticks.com because they get kinda pricy at the pet shop. The Yaky Nuggets are really fun too because you microwave them before feeding them to your pup. However, my baby lovessss bully sticks so I give them to her once a week/every other week. They are 100% a-ok to give to your dog. Hope this helps!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

hava_havaneselove said:


> The Yaky Nuggets are really fun too because you microwave them before feeding them to your pup.


What happens when you microwave them?


----------



## hava_havaneselove (Jul 19, 2012)

*Yaky Nuggets and Microwave*



jabojenny said:


> What happens when you microwave them?


They puff up! It's like a cheesy piece of popcorn (so not long lasting but very amusing for me and my pup). Plus it's just cheese so it doesn't smell bad. It's also a bit hot after the microwave (go figure) so I normally pop it in the freezer until it cools (a few minutes).

I found this youtube video for them.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That's cool, but the Yaky Puffs I get aren't hard like that thing in the video. Almost seems like someone already put my Yaky puffs in the microwave already. They are called Yaky Puffs not Yaky Nuggets, maybe they are two different things. I'll take a picture of the bag for clarification.


----------



## hava_havaneselove (Jul 19, 2012)

They are two different things. I use to buy the Yaky Puffs (what you have) but I'm pretty sure the Yaky Nuggets (microwave stuff) is uncooked Yaky Puffs. Not 100% sure though. Plus you get the fun experience of microwaving it. It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've bought the himalayan chews and when it gets to the end I save it. I have found though theat once they are microwave they crumble easily and make a mess. Haven't tried the hooves. Maybe that will be next. Bully sticks are Charley's fav.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

the hooves are great. No mess, they last forever! Sophie loves them!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley loves bully sticks and can go through a 6 inch stick in a day. I'm just wondering, are bully sticks ok for a dog to chew on. I watch and make sure he doesn't swallow the end piece (although yesterday one disappeared somehow).
> 
> If not bully sticks what else. I used to give him himalayan chews but he goes through them so quickly now and they are expensive (>$8 per chew).


Doggy Loot has Himalayan Chews on sale right now. I just bought some more for Quincy this morning. He loves those things! I have seen various types of antlers on there too, but I always wonder if they've been sanitized real well. Anyone have recommendations for good antlers?


----------

